# Got her tinted



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

I finally took my Cruze in for tint today.30% on all windows.I never knew they made 30% but apparently they do.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking great! Maybe it was 35+factory to get 30? Looks super clean too!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

The guy at the tint shop said he could use 30 or 35 and still be legal.He showed me the 35 and it was lighter.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice! That looks great!


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, the percentage is light transmitted, so 30% should indeed be darker than 35%. Also, somebody said the windows were already approx 70% from the factory. That is why I'd go with a lame 50% to get to the MD legal 35% (if I get around to tinting at all).


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lookin good


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I also went with tinting all windows except windshield ofcourse and what a difference in looks. Its just a sharper looking car with tint. I wonder why GM doesnt offer tint, atleast the back 3 windows, actually 5 cause 2 in rear doors, with any packages especially the RS appearance package


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks great, white cars usually look much better with tint.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks GREAT!!

Not trying to be nosy, but do you mind telling how much it cost total to have this done? I keep trying to talk hubby into getting this done on his Cruze, but he keeps saying it would cost too much to have it done by Pros and he doesn't know how to do it himself. You don't have to tell, ifin you don't want...was just curious.


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

lilmrsyeti said:


> Looks GREAT!!
> 
> Not trying to be nosy, but do you mind telling how much it cost total to have this done? I keep trying to talk hubby into getting this done on his Cruze, but he keeps saying it would cost too much to have it done by Pros and he doesn't know how to do it himself. You don't have to tell, ifin you don't want...was just curious.


I paid $160 but it would have been $140 without the windshield strip.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

HisandHers said:


> I paid $160 but it would have been $140 without the windshield strip.


Not a bad price. My neighbor does this for a living and is the preferred shop for stereo and tint for my dealership. He told me $220 he would charge me. lol that ain't no **** deal. I need to find a reason to be in SC and then get windows tinted as a bonus. Looks good


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

Will get mine done soon after getting it. I have a quote from a place we have used before, very reputable place, all the dealers use this place, and they quoted us $220 plus tax for our Cruze, front/rear doors plus rear window.
Am wondering about limo-tinting the small side windows on the back door.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

Around me the cheapest I found is $285, and some as high as $350.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks great! 

I should get mine done with a ceramic or other tint that really throws back the UV rays. I'm not looking for a super-dark car since there are lots of LEO's around me that would love to write a tint ticket. But a black interior in a black car does get awfully warm in the summer.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I also went with tinting all windows except windshield ofcourse and what a difference in looks. Its just a sharper looking car with tint. I wonder why GM doesnt offer tint, atleast the back 3 windows, actually 5 cause 2 in rear doors, with any packages especially the RS appearance package


No factory automaker can offer tint past 70% for cars in all windows. It would be illegal in NY and PA. Sorry, we screw it up for everyone!


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks nice. Tint is the first thing I do on any new car I get.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I got my windows tinted for around $200. I searched yelp and got a great deal from a local tint shop!!


----------

